
What forms do I need to make sure to file for my startup's C-Corp taxes? - ky0ung
As a quick background, I opened my Delaware c-corp this past summer and wanted to make sure I was filing the correct forms. I need to file a Form S-1120 (federal), and pay Delaware franchise taxes. Is there State taxes I have to pay? My startup is based in NYC.<p>My startup has minimal expenses (website operating fees, few hundred spent on ads, incorporation costs) so I&#x27;m trying to file my c-corp taxes by myself.
======
verdverm
Get an accountant, keep it clean. You don't want fines and penalties. Have you
been paying estimates throughout the year?

Most likely, you do have to pay state taxes in addition to federal and
Delaware franchise. Them NY taxes are on the stiff side too

